# Need info on Marek's Vaccine in Western Australia



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone contacted me from WA and said she does not know where to buy the vaccine. Anyone have an idea of how things like this can get done in WA?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Second post in this link, also phone number:
http://www.australianpoultryforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=17336


----------

